# New A6 with MkV GTI



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

just some pictures i took today:


----------



## Quattravant (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: New A6 with MkV GTI (SuchaTweed)*

Some great shots - clearly a lot of effort (squeaky clean cars, much moving about of cars and crawling around on the ground etc).
The colour saturation looks good for such a cloudy-looking day. Have you tweaked these in photoshop? If so, what's the easiest and quickest way - I never seem to be able to get this right.


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: New A6 with MkV GTI (Quattravant)*

i did use photoshop, but didn't do much. i just darkened the highlights a tad, and increased the contrast slightly. then i just added the border and darkened the corners a little bit. these aren't my best shots by far but thanks for the compliment! the A6 was actually pretty dirty, i had to photoshop out all of the bugs on the grille, and if you look close in some shots you can see the dirty rims.


----------



## carman63 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: New A6 with MkV GTI (SuchaTweed)*

Nice shots! Is your A6 Oyster Gray?
I ought to take some 'family pictures' of my 2 as well. Cool idea!


----------



## JNV (May 28, 2003)

*Re: New A6 with MkV GTI (SuchaTweed)*

I also have an A6 4F and a VW Golf.: R (MK4)








and I am moderator of the Club Vw Golf Spain (www.ClubVwGolf.com)
greetings from Spain


----------



## aj-badger (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: New A6 with MkV GTI (SuchaTweed)*

Great pictures and a grat combination of vehicles.
Interesting that although they are very different shapes and from different parts of the VAG group, there are very similar lines and approaches to the way the vehicle is designed.


----------

